# Jericho is pissed off!!



## numarix (Nov 25, 2011)

The other day when we put him in his new home i made the mistake of adding a plant he used to jump onto the top of the pen and got out. Now he is pissed off, every time i go to pet him while he is in there he hisses which he does very little and runs from me. the house is 6x4x19".


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Nov 25, 2011)

He's just angry you foiled his escape attempt. Do you know his age? Some tegus "act out" during puberty and this may be part of it. Tegus are so damn smart and if there's a way out of a tank, a tegu will find it and figure out how to exploit it.


----------



## Aardbark (Nov 25, 2011)

Thats for sure. Mine figured out a way to crawl up the hose for her mister, and then pushed the top of the cage off to escape. When I removed it, she looked at me as if to say, "Aww come on."


----------



## james.w (Nov 25, 2011)

I would say it has more to do with him being in a new home. When I moves my tegu into his adult enclosure, I got bit for the first time. Give him a few weeks to get acclimated and he should come around.


----------



## numarix (Nov 25, 2011)

After that i moved the plant out of the pen and added ply wood to the tops so he cant get out but still it was a newbie mistake.

As far as age i have no idea and the sex i dont know ether.


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Nov 25, 2011)

Dude, don't beat yourself up. Everyone who has ever kept reptiles has made mistakes and if they say they haven't they're full of crap. I'm sure Jericho will calm down and things will go back to normal. Don't worry.


----------



## Sirhc401 (Nov 25, 2011)

Yeah. When it comes to reptiles. A lot of the time it really comes down to trial and error.


----------



## james.w (Nov 25, 2011)

Trial and error and patience. Don't sweat it.


----------



## Rhetoric (Nov 25, 2011)

I've made tons of mistakes. Just give it some time, s/he will come around again.


----------



## numarix (Nov 25, 2011)

Thank's guys...


----------

